# Confirmation please



## silverfox1 (Apr 24, 2013)

My wife and I have pre Apr2012 Green Paper Residence forms, NIE, SS number.
Our SIP cards issued in 2010 (never used) are probably now out of date.
We haven't paid autonomo since 2012 as we finished self employment then. We are both under 65 and not in receipt of State Pensions.
Do we just pitch up at the "Medico" and ask for new ones to be issued under the new regs or do we require any other documentation etc?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

silverfox1 said:


> My wife and I have pre Apr2012 Green Paper Residence forms, NIE, SS number.
> Our SIP cards issued in 2010 (never used) are probably now out of date.
> We haven't paid autonomo since 2012 as we finished self employment then. We are both under 65 and not in receipt of State Pensions.
> Do we just pitch up at the "Medico" and ask for new ones to be issued under the new regs or do we require any other documentation etc?



I'm not sure your papers would still be valid - maybe someone else on here will know. As things stand, I have a feeling that unless you are paying into the healthcare system and have proof that you have been paying (which you havent since 2012), you may not be entitled to healthcare?? But I could be wrong

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

silverfox1 said:


> My wife and I have pre Apr2012 Green Paper Residence forms, NIE, SS number.
> Our SIP cards issued in 2010 (never used) are probably now out of date.
> We haven't paid autonomo since 2012 as we finished self employment then. We are both under 65 and not in receipt of State Pensions.
> Do we just pitch up at the "Medico" and ask for new ones to be issued under the new regs or do we require any other documentation etc?


if you were registered and fiscally resident before April 24 2012 (as it seems you were) then you are (all) entitled to free healthcare


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> if you were registered and fiscally resident before April 24 2012 (as it seems you were) then you are (all) entitled to free healthcare



Even if they havent paid into the system since 2012??? I'm only questioning it, cos I was told (admittedly, not by someone in authority lol) that I'm no longer eligible for free healthcare cos I havent paid in since 2011?

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> Even if they havent paid into the system since 2012??? I'm only questioning it, cos I was told (admittedly, not by someone in authority lol) that I'm no longer eligible for free healthcare cos I have paid in since 2011?
> 
> Jo xxx


`paid in' is immaterial

actually_ doing _a tax return is.................. every year.............even if it's zero return..................


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

silverfox1 said:


> My wife and I have pre Apr2012 Green Paper Residence forms, NIE, SS number.
> Our SIP cards issued in 2010 (never used) are probably now out of date.
> We haven't paid autonomo since 2012 as we finished self employment then. We are both under 65 and not in receipt of State Pensions.
> Do we just pitch up at the "Medico" and ask for new ones to be issued under the new regs or do we require any other documentation etc?


As Xabia says ...

Plus, it's my understanding that you must go to your local INSS office and not your local health centre to get this sorted.

Having said that, it might be different in your area - this is Spain after all!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> As Xabia says ...
> *
> Plus, it's my understanding that you must go to your local INSS office* and not your local health centre to get this sorted.
> 
> Having said that, it might be different in your area - this is Spain after all!



yes that - & they will almost certainly need a legislation letter from the DWP as well

lots of info here http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...a-sanitaria-sip-cards-new-rules-success-story


----------



## silverfox1 (Apr 24, 2013)

UPDATE:

Temporary SIP Cards issued at Health Centre today after appointment with TGSS on Wednesday.
Paperwork required for TGSS: Statutory Letter from Newcastle, Padron, Residencia (pre Apr 2012), N.I.E. and Passport (one copy of everything required). We took Forms TA1 with us and they kindly helped us complete these. No documentary evidence of earnings required and no questions asked regarding tax returns etc.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

sorry, hadn´t seen the other posts on this threa


----------

